# Flat lower main bearings??



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

For the Mk3 TDI main bearings, the Bentley manual says "Main bearing shells: Without oil groove for main bearing caps 1, 2, and 5 (also no. 4 cylinder block shell on diesel engines)." That CANNOT BE RIGHT! If the #4 cylinder block shell has no groove it would not have a oil hole, and # 4 would not be lubricated.
And the very next note, immediately after the one mentioned above, states: "with oil groove for cylinder block and main bearing cap no. 4 (ex. diesel)."
Just disassembled a 1998 TDI AHU engine. It had non-grooved bearings in ALL the main bearing caps.
Comments? Opinions?


_Modified by clyde at 7:05 AM 12-16-2009_


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: Flat lower main bearings?? (clyde)*

Whats? No comments or opinions??


----------

